# HELP -  Root Aphids



## jmansweed (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been battling these little bugs for over six weeks now. Root Aphids. They're hard shelled, pale in color, almost impossible to kill and scurry around the root system planting eggs. I've dealt w/ numerous insect infestations but none with this kind of persistance. We're talking 6 weeks with weekly applications of Azamax and lately Bayer 3 in 1. I drench the medium sometimes even double the recommended dose and they show up 2 or 3 days later. I grow in 5 gallon pots using pro-mix and typically use strict organic methods. Please let me know if any of you have had any experience killing these things.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 16, 2009)

GET THE INFECTED PLANTS OUT!  I dealt with these and I could never put that evil on anybody.  Hope it hasn't spread yet.  Look into Neem Oil.


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe Diatamacious earth could help as well ! Also if you put some sliced potatoe 's on your soil the larvae are drawn to it then change it in a couple of days ! You can also suffocate the larvae as well by applying sand to the top of the soil around an inch thick should suffice ! Tobacco juice is a great preventative measure as well ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## Growdude (Oct 16, 2009)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> . I drench the medium sometimes even double the recommended dose and they show up 2 or 3 days later.




This is only going to make it worse, dont over water, in fact I would let the medium go compleatly dry, Use Diatamacious earth on the top of your medium, 2" thick.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 16, 2009)

Present from the clone guy? A friend got burned by a norcal cloneguy with those and he finally ended up starting over. Good luck!


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 16, 2009)

DE works on just about anything, but can be messy and I always freak at how airborne that stuff gets.   Azamax didn't work?  That's good to know, I never had root aphids but I found this stuff VERY effective at just about all other kinds of soil infestations.  A friend had them and his solution was to 'clone his way out of it'

Did you try treating more often with Azamax, like on 4-5 day repeat schedule?  I found a week allowed too much rebound time for gnats. You also have to use quite a bit (not higher concentration, perhaps just higher volume.  For a 3G pot, I give it a gallon of mixed Az at 20mL/G.  You have to almost flood the plant as you want the Az to get deep into the root mass and down through the drain holes.  Also, if you didn't know this, you MUST use Az within hours of mixing with water.

EDIT: also, be careful Azamax is know to deplete soils of beneficial fungus.  A good myco and tea treament once the Az degrades can help rebalance your soil.

Did you try pyrethrin or spinosad? Also organic and can be very effective at soil borne pests.

let us know!!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 16, 2009)

Kim Jong ILL said:
			
		

> A friend had them and his solution was to 'clone his way out of it'
> 
> 
> let us know!!


I'm afraid this may be your only way out of it. I have heard of a few people getting them...but noone eradicating them successfully.


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 16, 2009)

Just asked my friend about his 'cloning out' strategy and he said it takes time but it works.  I'm hearing they are HORRIBLE in CA clone market, thank heavens I've never met them face to face!

FWIW, he suggested Imidacloprid (unfortunately, it's not organic, it's a chlorinated analog of nicotine often found in flea collars and kinda nasty stuff all around) He said he's been using this to treat new plants incoming. Had to throw out all of his old mature soil (he's a soil recycler like me) and along with a pretty strict quarantine, he sorted it out in a few months.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Kim for the info. I resorted to Imidacloprid a few weeks ago. I don't use the DE because these bugs hang out by the drain holes and inner root system. I'm adament about leaving tape around the rim and under drain holes catching the majority of them near the bottom and preventing them from roaming around. I'm thinking they didn't come from clones fortunatly, my clones seem okay - it's primarily my older plants. I run a large operation and have them in about half my ladies - it sucks..........It's been 6 weeks so far. I thought I had them beat about 2 weeks ago but a warm night recently resulted in another population explosion. Thanks guy's - these really ar a Cali super-bug - I'll let you know how it goes.....


----------



## leafminer (Oct 17, 2009)

Recycling soil = great way of getting soil pests, in my experience. I always use fresh now. The old stuff goes on to the garden.


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeh - I never recycle soil myself - always new - supposed to be sterile.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 18, 2009)

Same as two above me.  New pots, soil, and wash the room after each grow.  Its worth the little trouble and extra money to not see any problems that could potentially ruin a future grow IMO.


----------

